# Neulich in Texas  Notizen eines unerfahrenen Chili-Testers, der seinen Urlaub in Texas verbrachte.  «Kürzlich wurde mir die grosse Ehre zuteil, als Er



## Doenerman (11. September 2010)

Notizen eines unerfahrenen Chili-Testers, der seinen Urlaub in Texas verbrachte.

«Kürzlich wurde mir die grosse Ehre zuteil, als Ersatzpunktrichter bei einem Chili-Kochwettbewerb zu fungieren. Der ursprüngliche Punktrichter war kurzfristig erkrankt und ich stand gerade in der Nähe des Punktrichtertischs herum und erkundigte mich nach dem Bierstand, als die Nachricht über seine Erkrankung eintraf. Die beiden anderen Punktrichter (beide gebürtige Texaner) versicherten mir, dass die zu testenden Chilis nicht allzu scharf sein würden. Ausserdem versprachen Sie mir Freibier während des ganzen Wettbewerbs und ich dachte mir PRIMA, LOS GEHT`S!

Hier sind die Bewertungskarten des Wettbewerbs:

Chili Nr 1: Mike`s Maniac Mobster Monster Chili

Richter 1: Etwas zu Tomatenbetont; amüsanter Kick.
Richter 2: Angenehmes, geschmeidiges Tomatenaroma. Sehr mild.

Edgar: Ach du Scheisse! Was ist das für Zeug!? Damit kann man getrocknete Farbe von der Autobahn lösen!! Brauchte zwei Bier, um die Flammen zu löschen; ich hoffe, das war das Übelste; Diese Texaner sind echt bescheuert!

***

Chili Nr 2: Arthur`s Nachbrenner Chili

Richter 1: Rauchig, mit einer Note von Speck. Leichte Pepperonibetonung.
Richter 2: Aufregendes Grill-Aroma, braucht mehr Pepperonis um ernst genommen zu werden.

Edgar: Schliesst dieses Zeug vor den Kindern weg! Ich weiss nicht, was ich ausser Schmerzen hier noch schmecken könnte. Zwei Leute wollten mir erste Hilfe leisten und schleppten mehr Bier ran, als sie meinen Gesichtsausdruck sahen.

***

Chili Nr 3: Fred`s berühmtes “Brennt die Hütte nieder Chili”

Richter 1: Excellentes Feuerwehrchili! Mordskick! Bräuchte mehr Bohnen.
Richter 2: Ein Bohnenloses Chili, ein wenig salzig, gute Dosierung roter Pfefferschoten.

Edgar: Ruft den Katastrophenschutz! Ich hab ein Uranleck gefunden. Meine Nase fühlt sich an, als hätte ich Rohrfrei geschnieft. Inzwischen weiss jeder was zu tun ist: bringt mir mehr Bier, bevor ich zünde!! Die Barfrau hat mir auf den Rücken geklopft; jetzt hängt mein Rückgrat vorne am Bauch. Langsam krieg ich ne Gesichtslähmung von dem ganzen Bier.

***

Chili Nr. 4: Bubba`s Black Magic

Richter 1: Chili mit schwarzen Bohnen und fast ungewürzt. Enttäuschend.
Richter 2: Ein Touch von Limonen in den schwarzen Bohnen. Gute Beilage für Fisch und andere milde Gerichte, eigentlich kein richtiges Chili.

Edgar: Irgendetwas ist über meine Zunge gekratzt, aber ich konnte nichts schmecken. Ist es möglich einen Tester auszubrennen? Sally, die Barfrau, stand hinter mir mit Biernachschub; die hässliche Schlampe fängt langsam an HEISS auszusehen; genau wie dieser radioaktive Müll, den ich hier esse. Kann Chili ein Aphrodisiakum sein?

***

Chili Nr. 5: Lindas legaler Lippenentferner

Richter 1: Fleischiges, starkes Chili. Frisch gemahlener Cayennepfeffer fügt einen bemerkenswerten Kick hinzu. Sehr beeindruckend.
Richter 2: Hackfleischchili, könnte mehr Tomaten vertragen. Ich muss zugeben, dass der Cayennepfeffer einen bemerkenswerten Eindruck hinterlässt.

Edgar: Meine Ohren klingeln, Schweiss läuft in Bächen meine Stirn hinab und ich kann nicht mehr klar sehen. Musste furzen und 4 Leute hinter mir mussten vom Sanitäter behandelt werden. Die Köchin schien beleidigt zu sein, als ich ihr erklärte, dass ich von ihrem Zeug einen Hirnschaden erlitten habe. Sally goss Bier direkt aus dem Pitcher auf meine Zunge und stoppte so die Blutung. Ich frage mich, ob meine Lippen abgebrannt sind.

***

Chili Nr 6: Veras sehr vegetarisches Chili

Richter 1: Dünnes aber dennoch kräftiges Chili. Gute Balance zwischen Chilis und anderen Gewürzen.
Richter 2: Das beste bis jetzt! Aggressiver Einsatz von Chilischoten, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch. Superb!

Edgar: Meine Därme sind nun ein gerades Rohr voller gasiger, schwefeliger Flammen. Ich habe mich voll geschissen als ich furzen musste und ich fürchte, es wird sich durch Hose und Stuhl fressen. Niemand traut sich mehr hinter mir zu stehen. Kann meine Lippen nicht mehr fühlen. Ich habe das dringende Bedürfnis, mir den Hintern mit einem grossen Schneeball abzuwischen.

***

Chili Nr 7: Susannes “Schreiende-Sensation-Chili”

Richter 1: Ein moderates Chili mit zu grosser Betonung auf Dosenpepperoni.
Richter 2: Ahem, schmeckt als hätte der Koch tatsächlich im letzten Moment eine Dose Pepperoni reingeworfen. Ich mache mir Sorgen um Richter Nr. 3. Er scheint sich ein wenig unwohl zu fühlen und flucht völlig unkontrolliert.

Edgar: Ihr könnt eine Granate in meinen Mund stecken und den Bolzen ziehen; ich würde nicht einen Mucks fühlen. Auf einem Auge sehe ich gar nichts mehr und die Welt hört sich wie ein grosser rauschender Wasserfall an. Mein Hemd ist voller Chili, dass mir unbemerkt aus dem Mund getropft ist und meine Hose ist voll mit lavaartigem Schiss und passt damit hervorragend zu meinem Hemd. Wenigstens werden sie bei der Autopsie schnell erfahren was mich getötet hat.
Habe beschlossen das Atmen einzustellen, es ist einfach zu schmerzvoll. Was solls, ich bekomme eh keinen Sauerstoff mehr. Wenn ich Luft brauche, werde ich sie einfach durch dieses grosse Loch in meinem Bauch einsaugen.

***

Chili Nr. 8: Helenas Mount Saint Chili

Richter 1: Ein perfekter Ausklang; ein ausgewogenes Chili, pikant und für jeden geeignet. Nicht zu wuchtig, aber würzig genug, um auf seine Existenz hinzuweisen.
Richter 2: Dieser letzte Bewerber ist ein gut balanciertes Chili, weder zu mild noch zu scharf. Bedauerlich nur, dass das meiste davon verloren ging, als Richter Nr. 3 ohnmächtig vom Stuhl fiel und dabei den Topf über sich ausleerte. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob er durchkommt. Armer Kerl; ich frage mich, wie er auf ein richtig scharfes Chili reagiert hätte.


----------



## Jokkerino (11. September 2010)

Nahja, ab irgendwo fängt es an geschmacklos zu werden. Denke auch nicht das dieser Text so wirklich mit den echten "Notizen" übereinstimmt. Wenn doch , lasse ich mich gern mit einer Quelle umstimmen.


----------



## yves1993 (11. September 2010)

Am besten schreibst du diesen ganzen Text als Titel und den Titel dann als Threadpost *rolleyes*

Naja...


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2010)

@TE:
Du darfst mich gern per PN darüber aufklären, was für eine Diskussionsgrundlage du mit dem Thread bezweckst.


----------

